# Можно ли периодически снимать корсет?



## Вера Владимировна (6 Апр 2011)

Добрый день! Если это возможно, проконсультируйте меня, пожалуйства, по следующему вопросу. 02 марта 2011г. моя дочь травмировала позвоночник (неосложненный сгибательный компрессионный перелом тел 5, 6, 7 грудных позвонков 1-2 степени компрессии). В период с 02.03. по 31.03. находилась на стационарном лечении. Получала лечение по методике Гориневской-Древинг. 31.03. надет ортопедический корсет и поставлена на ноги. Сейчас ходит самостоятельно уверенно и выписана домой. Врачом рекомендовано помимо прочего ношение корсета 1 год. Подскажите, пожалуйста, возможно ли какое-то время в течение дня снимать корсет, либо ребенок постоянно должен его носить, можно ли дочери спать на подушке? И еще подскажите, пожалуйста, где найти хорошие упражнения, которые ребенку выполнять для укрепления мышечного корсета (то, что нам предложили в поликлинике, мне кажется совсем простым)?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (6 Апр 2011)

Вера Владимировна написал(а):


> Врачом рекомендовано помимо прочего ношение корсета 1 год. Подскажите, пожалуйста, возможно ли какое-то время в течение дня снимать корсет,


Никто из врачей, в здравом уме, не будет менять очных назначений лечащего врача. Свяжитесь с вашим лечащим врачом и обсудите с ним ваши вопросы.


----------

